# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  سرعت مطالعم کمه،  چیکار کنم؟ :(

## fantom

سلام،  من سرعت مطالعم کمه،  مخصوصادر درس های حفظی 

و همین سرعت کمم باعث شده زیست پایه رو نتونم به ازمونا برسونم 

مثلا ص78 و79 و80 زیست سال دوم رو از رو کتاب خوندم یک ساعت شد تازه هنوز قرار بود جزوه عمارلو هم بخونم که اعصابم بهم ریخت نخونم  :Yahoo (2): 


درس دینی هم همینطور، مثلا برای درس سوم دینی پیش سه ساعت وقت گذاشتم، تازه بدون تست زدن 

درس های دیگه مثل ریاضی و فیزیکم همینطورم ولی کمتر،  مثلا نیروی فنر و گرانش و قانون سوم نیوتون رو ب. 6-7 تا تست یک ساعت و خورده ای وقت برد


خیلی از این وضعیت دارم ضرر میکنم، چیکار کنم؟؟؟ 
اینم بگم معمولا کم برمیگردم پاراگراف قبلی،  برمیگردم اما کم 

حواسمم نسبتا جمعه و اینجور نیست حواسم نباشه چی میخونم

----------


## KEVIN

سلام............در مورد اینکه وقت زیادی رو صرف میکنی تا یه درسو تموم کنی باید بهت بگم اگه شب یا بعد از ظهر همون روزی که درسو بهت میدند بشینی بخونی حله(نه اینکه 2 ساعت وقت بزاریا.......هر درسی در حد نیم ساعت......و به هیچ وجه تست نزن همون شب از اون درسا....چون لازم نیست درسو عمیق بخونی همین که یه دوره ای که هرچند چیزی هم ازش نفهمی هم خوبه........

----------


## Saeed735

تعدد منابع نداشته باش...


وسواستم بذار کنار....


یادت باشه که قرار نیست در اولین باری که یک درصدو میخونی به 100 درصد تسلط برسی...تسلط کم کم و با مرور و تست در طی زمان خواهد امد...


کنکور رو سخت نگیر...فکر نکن میخوای چیزی کشف کنی...و یکمی راحت تر از یک صفحه دست بردار...قرار نیست که دوساعت زمان صرف یه صفحه کنی....


به دروس به چشم  درس نگاه نکن....به چشم یه چیزی نگاه کن که میخوای یادش بگیری و به خودت نگو که قراره من برای کنکور بخونم پس باید خیلی خیلی کامل بخونم...اینجوری فقط زمانت هدر میره...


تندخوان باش...هنگام خواندن زمزمه نکن...سرتو تکون نده...فقط دستت زیر خطوط حرکت کنه و چشمها هم خطوط رو ببینه....چک نویسم داشته باش که روش تمرین کنی ولی ابدا زمزمه تعطیل....

----------


## fantom

> سلام............در مورد اینکه وقت زیادی رو صرف میکنی تا یه درسو تموم کنی باید بهت بگم اگه شب یا بعد از ظهر همون روزی که درسو بهت میدند بشینی بخونی حله(نه اینکه 2 ساعت وقت بزاریا.......هر درسی در حد نیم ساعت......و به هیچ وجه تست نزن همون شب از اون درسا....چون لازم نیست درسو عمیق بخونی همین که یه دوره ای که هرچند چیزی هم ازش نفهمی هم خوبه........



مرسی دوست عزیز

برای ریاضی پیش همینکارو میکنم ولی مشکل من بیشتر با درس های پایه هست که سالهای قبل خوندمشون و الان یادم رفتن،  مثل زیست دوم دبیرستان

----------


## m a h s a

خب زیادش کن :Yahoo (113):

----------


## fantom

> تعدد منابع نداشته باش...
> 
> 
> وسواستم بذار کنار....
> 
> 
> یادت باشه که قرار نیست در اولین باری که یک درصدو میخونی به 100 درصد تسلط برسی...تسلط کم کم و با مرور و تست در طی زمان خواهد امد...
> 
> 
> ...


مرسی عزیز

اتفاقا برای اکثر درسها یه منبع دارم فقط ، 
ولی اره وسواس رو دارم …
_
چیزی که درس هایی مثل زیست رو سخت کرده همین نکات ریز اعم از قید ها و… هست 
وگرنه من خیلی راحت میتونم کل بخش جانوری فصل شش رو تو دو ساعت "بفهمم"

ولی خب اینکه بخوام یه چیزی رو بخونم و قید هاشو یاد بگیرم یا اینکه مثلا بگردم ببینم کجاهاش ترکیبیه و بعد برم بخش های مرتبط باهاش رو بخونم واقعا زمان بره ( البته برای این یکی دو صفحه ترکیبی کار نکردم ولی چند بار برای زیست پیش انجام دادم اونم وقت گیر بود)
نمیدونم بقیه چطور میتونن اینقدر سریع بخونن و همشو هم مسلط شن

خوندمم معمولا زمزمه نمیکنم مگر اینکه بخوام یه چیزی رو برای خودم تثبیت کنم و براش دلیل بیارم 
ولی بازم از نتیجه خبری نی …

----------


## Ultra

> خب زیادش کن



 :Y (526):

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی دوست عزیز
> 
> برای ریاضی پیش همینکارو میکنم ولی مشکل من بیشتر با درس های پایه هست که سالهای قبل خوندمشون و الان یادم رفتن،  مثل زیست دوم دبیرستان


اگر تازه هم یاد بگیری باز این همه زمان نمیبره...حفظ نکن...تسلط به معنی حفظ کردن نیست...بلکه یادگرفتن ینی تسلط

----------


## Saeed735

> مرسی عزیز
> 
> اتفاقا برای اکثر درسها یه منبع دارم فقط ، 
> ولی اره وسواس رو دارم …
> _
> چیزی که درس هایی مثل زیست رو سخت کرده همین نکات ریز اعم از قید ها و… هست 
> وگرنه من خیلی راحت میتونم کل بخش جانوری فصل شش رو تو دو ساعت "بفهمم"
> 
> ولی خب اینکه بخوام یه چیزی رو بخونم و قید هاشو یاد بگیرم یا اینکه مثلا بگردم ببینم کجاهاش ترکیبیه و بعد برم بخش های مرتبط باهاش رو بخونم واقعا زمان بره ( البته برای این یکی دو صفحه ترکیبی کار نکردم ولی چند بار برای زیست پیش انجام دادم اونم وقت گیر بود)
> ...


یه منبع خوب بگیر که خودش ترکیبا و مفهومیا رو گفته باشه که دیگه راحت باشی....قیدها و اینارم همراه با درس بخون....درضمن اگه برای قیدها مثالهای نقض بیاری صد درصد بهتریاد میگیری و نیازی به حفظ کردن نخواهی داشت....

----------


## aliseydali

اگه درسیو که میخونی(هم خواندن و هم زدن تست) خوب میتونی از پس تستاش بر بیای . زمان مهم نیست

درسته زمان مهمه ولی کم کم راه میفتی اول اولویتت یادگیری کامل باشه بعد زمان . 
ممکنه شما تو یک هفته بتونی تمام درسای ازمون را جمع کنی ولی اگه چندتا تست ببینی و مغزت قفل کنه اررش نداره 
اولویتت مفهوم باشه علی الخصوص در زیست 
موفق باشی

----------


## KEVIN

زیست بر خلاف اون چیزی که ما فکر میکنیمه........یعنی حفظی نیست واقعا فهمیدنیه.....شاید بگید نه اینطور نیست اما من خودم زیست سال سوم رو کامل فهمیدم و با اینکه تابستون نخوندمش بیشتر از سال دوم که تابستون خوندمش ازش چیز حالیمه...........نباید زیستو حفظ کرد باید اگه یه جمله رو دیدین دنبال علتش بیفتین اینجوری هم اون درس براتون شیرین میشه و دلتون میخواد بشینین و اون درسو بخونین و هم یادتون میمونه

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

من این مشکل رو داشتم ولی تا ۷۰-۸۰درصد امسال (که سال دوم کنکورم هست)رفعش کردم
ببین دقیقا میدونم چی میکی و میدونم مشکلت جیه
تنها راحت اینه که با خودت قرار بذاری؛مثلا،سیتم من اینجوریه جمعه به جمعه برنامه ی هفته ای که در پیش دارم رو مینویسم و تنظیم میکنم مثلا میگم از شنبه این هفته تا جمعه هفته اینده میخوام فلان کارارو بکنم+جمعه ی هفته ی بعد میخوام برنامه هفته ی بعد رو بنویسم
حالا تو‌برنامه چی میگم؟واقع بینانه میگم میخوام مثلا توی ۲ساعت فصل ۱ پیش زیست رو از رو کتاب بخورم(!)حالا خودم رو منفجرم کنم باید توی ۲ساعت تمومش کنم حتی اگر شده توی ۱:۳۰ ساعت تا شناسایی رمزای ژنتیکی توسط نیرنبرگ رو‌بخونم باید آبکی هم که شده توی نیم ساعت بقیشو بخونم....شده روخوانی میکنم ولی توی۲ساعت کلش میخونم
حالا ممکنخ توی یکی دو هفته نرسی درسا رو اینجور که حال میکنی بخونی(البته شاید برسی که این خیلی عالیه)ولی در عوضش بعد یکی‌دوهفته بازدهت به شدت میره بالا و‌تاثیرشو میبینی  و حال میکنی

----------


## amirbay

> سلام،  من سرعت مطالعم کمه،  مخصوصادر درس های حفظی 
> 
> و همین سرعت کمم باعث شده زیست پایه رو نتونم به ازمونا برسونم 
> 
> مثلا ص78 و79 و80 زیست سال دوم رو از رو کتاب خوندم یک ساعت شد تازه هنوز قرار بود جزوه عمارلو هم بخونم که اعصابم بهم ریخت نخونم 
> 
> 
> درس دینی هم همینطور، مثلا برای درس سوم دینی پیش سه ساعت وقت گذاشتم، تازه بدون تست زدن 
> 
> ...


میتونه چندتا دلیل داشته باشه 
اگه خلاصه برداری  میکنید و بیشتر وقتتون واسه خلاصه برداری میری ----> نحوه ی خلاصه بر داریتون اشتباس 
اگه بدون خلاصه برداری و فقط خوندن ----> مشغله فکری دارید (که میتونید  جایی که مطالعه میکنید تغییر بدید .به یه مکان ساکت تر برید .یا هر کاری که میکنید آرومتون کنه انجام بدید (بهترین کار اینه یه جایی دراز بکشید با لباس خیلی راحت ،دستو پاتو باز کنید ،چشماتونو ببندید ،بذارید ذهنتون هرجایی دلش میخواد بره، یک ربع این کارو کنید) 
اگه موقع درس خوندن ذهنتون آزاد باشه دیگه این مشکل پیش نمیاد 
البته نظر شخصی و تجربه من اینجوری میگه !

----------


## zahra2017

شما وسواس دارید باید قرص ضد وسواس بخورید

----------


## magicboy



----------


## Dj.ALI

مشکلی نداره...رهرو ان است که اهسته و پیوسته رود!

----------


## sina a

سلام،الان ركورد دار حافظه فك كنم ي دختر ١٥ ساله روسي باشه ك كتاب ١٢٠٠ صفحه رو ت يك دقيقه خوند.اين ك سرعت خوندنتون ضعيف هس يا ن !!!به مقدار كار كشيدنتون از حافظه ربط داره.اگ ميخواين سرعتتون افزايش پيدا كنه بهترين كار اينك با خودتون كَل بندازيد مثلا ب خودتون بگيد من امروز بايد ١٠ صفحه رو ت ١ ساعت بخونم بعد فرداش ١٠ صفحه رو ت ٥٠ دقيقه بخونيد


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

